
New Database: Time-Series Plots of Phrases in U.S. Supreme Court Opinions - yyzyvr
http://infodocket.com/2011/12/17/new-database-time-series-plots-of-phrases-in-u-s-supreme-court-opinions-legal-language-explorer/
======
rorrr
<http://legallanguageexplorer.com/>

I think they need to normalize the results.

Searching for "a, the" shows that the distribution is far from even.

